# Pairing Firefish



## fabby10 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,

I was wondering is there a way to pair up firefish with better success?
I am hoping to pair them up but dont know how to and i wouldnt want to buy 2 and end up with one being harassed badly. I have seen small tanks with a pair of firefish and a pair of purplefish with no problems at all. 

Is it fair to say that a small and bigger one will convince them to pair up?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I have personally kept pairs at home, in client tanks, and at the LFS way back in the day... in areas as small as 2 gallons on up to 75 gallon reef systems. I have never had a problem with any pair, using no method whatsoever to determine which 2 to buy.


----------



## fabby10 (Dec 15, 2009)

So, i can randomly select any 2 firefish and try to pair them up?


----------

